# swamp 322



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a before and after of a 322 I picked up several weeks ago. It looked like it sat at the bottom of a swamp. Linkage was all very rusty, frozen up, and the handrails were junk..Surprisingly it ran and smoked, but just a little.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy rust bucket dude, that one was definitely looking bad when you started.

I have a 322 I am working on now, it is actually pretty nice, but has a lot of miles on it. Went through and cleaned everything, new brushes and springs straightened out a couple of bent e unit fingers. Cleaned the shells, and polished the railings. 

The sintered iron trucks are pretty worn, they are shorting out on some of my switches. So I have ordered some eyelet bushings, hoping I can fix the problem. Hopefully they will arrive quickly.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

When I told my wife I was thinking about buying this heap, she laughed and asked me if I could fix it. I told her I know I can make it run, but the rust and cosmetic stuff was a different matter. In another thread I asked about rust removal on linkage, and this was the engine/linkage I was talking about. A member turned me on to "evapo-rust" and this stuff is truly amazing!! I soaked the linkages and screws over-night, and then hit the real bad spots with my dremel using a very fine sanding disc. I then polished it all up with a bright-boy, and the results speak for themselves. Truly a amazing product, and I highly recommend it. Non-toxic too, and re-usable. Good luck with your 322. I once picked up a Pacific, and when I got it home I gave it a good once over. Well, 2 of the drive wheels had flat spots on them. I can only surmise that when the loco eventually broke down, the little kid just pushed the loco around and around, giving it those flat spots. Kinda brought a tear to my eye, knowing some little guy loved his train so much!! Neat stuff!!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

That is truly amazing I thought you put new side rods on it., I read that post about the evapo-rust, got to get some of that too.

And the story on flat spotted wheels is probably spot on.

Have you every used those brass eyelet bushings to fix a tender or rolling stock truck?

George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> That is truly amazing I thought you put new side rods on it., I read that post about the evapo-rust, got to get some of that too.
> 
> And the story on flat spotted wheels is probably spot on.
> 
> ...


No I haven't, I've never run into that problem before. I would imagine they get pressed in, and then maybe JB Weld??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> That is truly amazing I thought you put new side rods on it., I read that post about the evapo-rust, got to get some of that too.
> 
> And the story on flat spotted wheels is probably spot on.
> 
> ...


I did add one eccentric crank assembly as it was missing.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> No I haven't, I've never run into that problem before. I would imagine they get pressed in, and then maybe JB Weld??


Ok thanks, I will try to take some pics and post the results.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Maybe someone could post start to finish engine and rolling stock cleaning, rust removal, and polishing for a novice like me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFnew2 said:


> Maybe someone could post start to finish engine and rolling stock cleaning, rust removal, and polishing for a novice like me.


Check the threads here on the s scale forum. I've done everything you requested, and more, from re-building engines to re-building turn-outs. Check out some of the Royal Blue re-dos I did for members.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A friend of mine uses a Harbor Freight tumbler filled with crushed walnut shells runs it overnight; he swears by this to polish the linkage...I've seen the result and it is nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> A friend of mine uses a Harbor Freight tumbler filled with crushed walnut shells runs it overnight; he swears by this to polish the linkage...I've seen the result and it is nice.


Been wanting to buy one for awhile now...


----------

